# Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Got this from Macminute.com today.

_Quote »_
Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite 
Technology and Design Innovators Team to Offer On-Road Musical Adventures
AUBURN HILLS, Mich., July 15 /PRNewswire/ -- Adhering to the philosophy
that one good thing deserves another, two icons of American popular culture --
Volkswagen and Apple Computers -- are joining forces to provide 2003 New
Beetle sedan buyers with a complimentary Apple iPod, the world's top-selling
digital music player.
Volkswagen of America, Inc. and Apple Computers have dubbed the new
initiative: "Pods Unite." The pairing begins today and will be featured
prominently in a TV, local radio and newspaper, nationwide print, broadcast
media and e-commerce campaign, through the end of September. Sleek iPod
displays will also adorn Volkswagen dealer showrooms.
Fans of the New Beetle's unique combination of innovative design and
engineering will similarly find themselves enticed by the iPod's impressive
ultra-portability and elegant design. Apple's wildly popular and powerful
iPod digital music player possesses a 15-gigabyte hard drive with storage
space for more than 3,700 songs, which will allow New Beetle drivers to go
mobile with an entire music collection that fits in the palm of their hand and
neatly in the car. Volkswagen's iPod connectivity kit completes the pairing,
with the ability to create and remotely access a road-ready digital music
library. Together, the estimated retail value of the iPod and VW connectivity
kit is about $600.
The iPod lets users scroll through their entire music collection to
quickly and easily find a particular song, artist or play list. Each New
Beetle iPod is custom-engraved with Volkswagen's "Drivers Wanted" logo and
comes with a coupon for $100 off a purchase of $999 or more, from apple.com,
Volkswagen's exclusive Street Mix CD collection, a free e-book from
audible.com, a VW Music-zine, and a "Pods Unite" window sticker.
"The union of the iPod and the Beetle -- two design triumphs -- truly
represents one of the most stylish ways to take your entire music collection
with you on the road," said Greg Joswiak, Apple's vice president of hardware
product marketing. "With room for over 3,700 songs on their iPod, New Beetle
drivers can enjoy three cross-country road trips without hearing a single song
repeated."
"Apple's audience is a lot like our audience," said Karen Marderosian,
Volkswagen Marketing Director. "A group that embraces something different,
simple and unconventional. We think this initiative represents a natural
alliance of two like-minded brands."
The New Beetle iPod initiative also features additional value incentives
to current Volkswagen and Apple computer owners. Up to 25,000 Volkswagen
owners will be offered a $50 gift certificate at Amazon.com if they test drive
the New Beetle with the iPod system. A like number of current Apple owners
who take a test drive will qualify for a $50 gift certificate at apple.com.
The New Beetle iPod is available for Mac or Windows platforms; it features
touch sensitive controls, a back lit LCD screen, illuminated buttons and an
eight-hour rechargeable lithium ion battery. Firewire and USB 2.0 connections
allow for super fast music transfers and access to contacts, calendars, to-do
lists and text note.
The 2003 Volkswagen New Beetle comes in several trim levels and offers
drivers the highly fuel-efficient, 90-hp GL 1.9 TDI (Turbo Direct Injection)
diesel, a value-leading 2.0 liter gas engine and the sporty 1.8 T with 150 hp.
All New Beetle models offer a standard five-speed manual transmission or
optional four-speed automatic, while the Turbo S features a high-performance
six-speed manual transmission. The 2003 New Beetle sedan also features an
uncanny array of fun exterior color choices appealing to young-at-heart
drivers who enjoy standing out from the crowd.
Even the lowest priced New Beetle GL offers a long list of standard items.
Among them: CFC-free air conditioning with an integrated pollen filter; a
central remote locking system; an anti-theft alarm system; four-wheel disc
brakes with an Anti-lock Braking System (ABS); a tilt/telescoping steering
column; clear-lens halogen projector headlamps; heated, power exterior
mirrors; cruise control; and power windows.
The iPod promotion is available to United States customers only and is not
available in New Beetle convertible models.
Founded in 1955, Volkswagen of America, Inc. is headquartered in Auburn
Hills, Michigan, and is a wholly owned subsidiary of Volkswagen AG, one of the
world's largest automakers. As America's top-selling European brand,
Volkswagen markets a full line of vehicles through a network of 600 dealers in
the United States.


SOURCE Volkswagen of America, Inc.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Issuers of news releases and not PR Newswire are solely responsible for the accuracy of the content. 
More news from PR Newswire... 
Copyright © 1996-2002 PR Newswire Association LLC. All Rights Reserved.
A United Business Media company.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

I am liking Apple more everyday. That is great news.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

ouch $600, looks like I will be going with XM instead.


----------



## btl4mmr (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

damn... i am 6 months too late!!!


----------



## mattthomas (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

Here's hoping that VW makes that connectivity kit available to existing owners.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (mattthomas)*

How exactly does the iPod interface with the car stareo system?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_How exactly does the iPod interface with the car stareo system?

The program was just announced this morning so there aren't any examples around yet to see how it is connected to the stereo.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

Hmmm… this is very interesting, considering the fact that VW recently introduced the Kenwood PhatBox Mp3 player as an option in their new models! I wonder how Kenwood feels about their new partnership with VW with all this I-Pod business pending.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (JimmyD)*

This stuff always makes me feel like a yutz. I own several units of Ikea furniture... I drive a New Beetle. I only use Apple computers (Ti baby!). I like starbucks. I live for Krispy Kreme.
I'm obviously a cult-brand junky. They have me gripped by my Sweedish Ikea Meatballs.















Oh yeah.. I'll take one of those iPod kits while I'm at it!








EDIT: Mind you.. I'm not so into Ikea these days. There is far too much of that stuff in everyones apartment, it's silly. I have a lot of "curbside" chique furnishings.


_Modified by Plucker at 7:25 PM 7-15-2003_


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

I already own a NB and a 15GB iPod.
I am sooooo avant-garde!


----------



## btl4mmr (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

The only reason why I bought an Eclipse head unit was so I could use my iPod. Otherwise, I would have stayed with the factory unit.
It would be cool if they placed the input somewhere on the head unit. I hope they don't simply add a converter to the CD changer in the back. That would be a pain.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (btl4mmr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btl4mmr* »_The only reason why I bought an Eclipse head unit was so I could use my iPod. Otherwise, I would have stayed with the factory unit.


I plugged my iPod into my factory head unit with one of these.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (Hajduk)*

Hajduk, nice converter!


----------



## doyal (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (Plucker)*

Went by my local dealership today. They had an iPod next to a pair of headphones which were on a mannequins head. Nobody knew much about them and when I asked if they were planning on selling the setup kit separately the response was "it comes with a kit?". One of the finance guys told me to go to Bestbuy







Anyway I was able to gleam one piece of information from the display next to the iPod. From the picture it looks like the iPod "stand" is a cup that goes into the Front cupholder that has an "arm" extending out of it with wedges on both sides to place and secure the ipod much like a standard Radio Shack phone holder. Oh and this is my first post. I've been in the shadows for awhile. I'm glad I finally registered.


----------



## btl4mmr (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

You can get more info at:
http://www.apple.com/ipod/vw/
As far as connectivity, the iPod fits into a custom holder which fits in the car's cup holder, and a cassette adapter is provided.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (btl4mmr)*

I find the cassette adaptor very disapointing. It seems very un-Apple and un-VW to have such a clunky solution. I would have expected a much better solution than that. The new iPods can carry a lot of information through the dock connector on the bottom. They could make a holder that connects directly to the stereo if they really wanted to. Hell, at least include the wireless iTrip module with it.
I wish I was in the market for a New Beetle right now but I wont be for another couple years. All I want is the cusotm engraved VW iPod so email me if any of you get one oif these kits and don't want it. I would be happy to buy it from you.










_Modified by TWinbrook46636 at 4:24 PM 7-18-2003_


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_I find the cassette adaptor very disapointing.... The new iPods can carry a lot of information through the dock connector on the bottom. They could make a holder that connects directly to the stereo if they really wanted to.

I am disappointed by the cassette adaptor "solution" as well. It's not worthy of either Apple or VW. However, I imagine there will be future version of this "connection kit" that will connect to a line-in plug in the back of the car stereo and handle all connections via the iPod's dock connector. It's just a matter of time before Apple/VW or a 3rd party comes out with a better iPod car dock.
Escher


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (mattthomas)*


_Quote »_Here's hoping that VW makes that connectivity kit available to existing owners.
 
I asked my contact at VW last month if the kit could be purchased outside of the promotion (or even just the holder as that's all i need having had the 15gb and tape adapter and power adapter since they were released) and he indicated definately no for now, and highly doubtful after the promotion is over, but he's checking to see if he can get me any through apple themselves. If I come up with anything I'll post here to see if we can get a group buy going or something.
Per the Tape adapter comments, I told him the same thing when he first told me of the partnership... VW is under the impression the tape adapter works fine; which I would agree with. Installing a mobile dock into the cup holder would have been a nice adation, but it would have required rewiring an the such (you'd expect power and line output to run through the cupholder some how) and that's most likely why they didn't persue it. That and the buggy nature of the 15gb attributed to the doc. So the tape adapter works ok for now... I just wish it wouldn't try and play the other side of the tape when i've paused and am looking for a new song.
-esr


_Modified by esr at 9:38 PM 7-18-2003_


----------



## trictle (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

When you look around that site by clicking the "Learn More" link to get the interactive pop up and then click the "The Deal" link to get to the 'Good things come in threes' page and then click the third box it shows the "VW Street Mix Vol 1 AND 2" What's up with the Vol. 2? I didn't know there was one. It's not available via VW's site. Anyone know how to get it?


----------



## legomax (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (trictle)*

I really, really could use just the stand. I would run the audio and power lines through the cup holder myself. Also, I have a 10GB "old style" iPod so I would need seperate power and audio (I don't have a dock).


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (legomax)*

On the subject of connectivity...a friend of mine just got a little tiny FM modulator that plugs into the top of the iPOD. You select whatever FM channel you want, and presto! It was pretty cool to be able to use your iPOD in any car with an FM radio.
I'm not sure of the company's name that makes it though. I was under the impression that it's a pretty new thing.


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (blksabbath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blksabbath* »_On the subject of connectivity...a friend of mine just got a little tiny FM modulator that plugs into the top of the iPOD. You select whatever FM channel you want, and presto! It was pretty cool to be able to use your iPOD in any car with an FM radio.
I'm not sure of the company's name that makes it though. I was under the impression that it's a pretty new thing.

iTrip.. http://www.griffintechnology.c....html


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (MeetleBan)*

THe problem with the iTrip, as I found out a week ago, is it needs to be revised for the new iPod. The little portion that drops down to fill the remote hole is off on the new iPods... It's on my must have list next to the yet to be released second generation iSkin
-esr


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (esr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esr* »_THe problem with the iTrip, as I found out a week ago, is it needs to be revised for the new iPod. The little portion that drops down to fill the remote hole is off on the new iPods... It's on my must have list next to the yet to be released second generation iSkin
-esr

Griffin just produced a new version of the iTrip for 3rd generation iPods. All details in that link I gave above.
I have no idea how well those things work though. I've read some great reports, and i've read plenty of bad ones too..


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (MeetleBan)*

lol, thanks, that's what i get for not clicking the link







.
-esr


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone have a picture of what the custom engraving looks like?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (TWinbrook46636)*

Probably like the other ingraving that apple does. Look at their site - they have an applet that lets you type in the ingraving, and it shows up on the image. Use your imagination. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (Plucker)*

Yeah, but this would be a graphic, not text, correct? As I understand it, it will have the VW logo with "Drivers Wanted" in bold text beneath it. Oh, I must have one of these. Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (TWinbrook46636)*

You can now order the iPod holder that they will offer in this deal.
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCa...53999#


----------



## ATL Buggin (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

here is another good site for all types of ipod accessories..
http://www.ipodding.com/index.php


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

-esr


----------



## southtdi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_Yeah, but this would be a graphic, not text, correct? As I understand it, it will have the VW logo with "Drivers Wanted" in bold text beneath it. Oh, I must have one of these. Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!

Actually the engraving looks exactly like the test "Drivers Wanted" that is on all the stuff that VW has out there with the VW logo to the right. 
My wife just got her a new NB last week to replace her '00 and the Ipod showed up UPS two days ago. She doesn't get into stuff like this so I claimed it.








Cup holder for the Ipod is neat and work well in the NB and should also do well in the console mounted cup holders in the Passat and the later revision of the Jetta's.
The Belkin auto hokup is the beauty. It's basically just a cig plug that connect to the docking port on the G3 Ipod but the cool part is it has an amp built in with it's own line out. Much neater for doing a better hookup other than the cassette adapter. BTW, the cassette adapter that came with the kit is faulty. I used one I have had for a few years form a CD setup I used to use a good while ago.
Going to make a better solution for both cars in the near future.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (southtdi)*

If you've seen the ads on TV... they're very Apple-esque. I wonder who initatied the deal?
There are better ways to connect the iPod to the radio, many aftermarket radios come with RCA in, much better quality.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (VDub2625)*

I can't recall who actually initiated the deal. I know both Saturn and VW were involved in attempting to work out a special with the iPod. In the end, Apple indicated VW's feel and marketing were similar and went with 'em. Thus the current promo you see now.
Interestingly, this isn't a one hit wonder. There are supposed to be further promos between the two companies down the road.
*did anyone notice the cup holder just vanished from Belkin's site? I checked with a few of my 'puter distributors, and none of them could call it up in their databases... rrr... what gives!
-esr



_Modified by esr at 3:47 AM 8-12-2003_


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (esr)*

I actually just came on this forum to ask if this was true.....this is very cool. My friend told me about it today and I was like wtf?? But its awesome.....its an old joke that volkswagen drivers are notorious for being mac users. I am proud to say I bought my first mac about 5 years ago when the Indigo blue iMac (rev. B) came out....then I bought my iBook. That x-mas I got my brother interested in macs so he got an iMac.....and about a month ago I just stepped up to the plate and got myself a 15" g4 powerbook with a 30GB iPod.....Apple stuff has just been great to me (cant say the same for my vw) however gotta say that these companies really have some character. Anyway, you new beetle drivers enjoy your ipods!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jrcookster (Feb 14, 2000)

*Pro iPod Install (was: Volkswagen's New Beetle and Apple's iPod Unite (EPilot)*

http://homepage.mac.com/jrcook....html 
Check out my iPod install done by Dave @ Magnolia Hi-Fi, Seattle.
First, I painted the new dock a satin black - BEFORE snapping the two parts together. Then Dave made a bracket for the dock to sit on out of molded plastic attached to only the side of console. Tucking the wires in and behind the glovebox for a clean look. Lastly, Dave installed the A/B switch (see green LED pic) for me to switch between the CD Changer & iPod.
I've been a lurker long enough - getting quite a bit of GREAT info from this site - thought this might help some folks out looking to do something similar.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Pro iPod Install (jrcookster)*

OMG, that's amazing!!! Could I coerce you into posting a rudementary how too? I can grab the docs cheap and I'd love to do the same install... how is power handled?
Thanks,
-esr


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: Pro iPod Install (jrcookster)*

How secure is the iPod in the dock with that set up? I would be afraid that if I hit a big enough bump or if I took a turn too fast it would fly out.


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Pro iPod Install (jrcookster)*

Good job. Much congrats.....
The abs plastic custom deal is impressive....
I too would be concerned that it could pop out given the right amount of coercing.....
I do have a question: The wire that comes out of the back of the dock terminates in a firewire connector. How do you split this off to a power source as well as getting the digital data sourced to your stereo?


----------

